# ahí, allí, aquí, acá



## Wrighteous

Buenas,
Soy estudiante de universidad en mi quinto año de estudiar español, y todavía no estoy seguro de la diferencia entre "ahí" y "allí" ni "aquí" y "aca".  Puede ayudarme alguien para aclararlo?

Saludos,

Nick

<< Moderator note: Several threads with the  exact same question were merged to create this thread. The thread was  then closed because none of the questions included a specific context or  sample sentence, as required by the forum rules. >>


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wrighteous: Welcome to the forum!   

We urge you to read the rules, of course, if you haven't already done so. 

We also urge you to take advantage of our search feature, located in the top right of the forum page. When I used it for your question, I received a bunch of previous discussions. I hope these help you!


----------



## wikita

hola, Wrighteous

por ejemplo: Ahi esta el dinero, el carro etc.(cuando hablas de algo o alguien que esta
                                                            lejos de ti)

                  Alli esta el dinero,el carro etc. (cuando hablas de algo o alguien que esta 
                                                             lejos de ti)

                 Aqui esta el dinero, Pedro etc.(cuando hablas de algo o alguien que esta
                                                            cerca de ti)
                 Aca esta el dinero, Pedro etc.(cuando hablas de algo o alguien que esta
                                                           cerca de ti)

             Yo considero que no hay diferencia en significado entre ahi-alli   o   aqui-aca.
                 Aqui (aca) en Mexico los usamos sin distincion.

                  espero y te haya ayudado.


----------



## nogard

Guau!
En serio que me encanta este foro! Aprendo cosas que no me hubiese cuestionado antes.

Cuestión que me puse a buscar en el diccionario de la RAE, porque para mi también eran muy similares (yo por lo menos no uso mucho "allí" y "aquí" sino "allá" o "ahí" y "acá")
Además de lo que explicó wikita, y resumiendo lo que entendí, la idea es la siguiente (según la RAE )

ahí es desuso de allí

allí y aquí son más específicos

allá y acá son lo mismo que los otros, pero ménos específicos, por eso podés comparar. Por ejemplo: más acá, más allá ( y no "más allí, más aquí")

Espero que sirva de aclaración.


----------



## Wrighteous

Gracias a todos..  Estas respuestas aclaran mi confusión.  Siempre he usado "aqui" y "alli" cuando no estaba seguro.

saludos!


----------



## Outsider

_aquí, acá_  "here" (near the speaker)
_ahí, allí_  "there" (away from the speaker)

Is there a difference between the two? In the case of _aquí_ and _acá_, I don't think there is. In the case of _ahí_ and _allí_, the former is employed to talk about of something which is near the listener, and the latter to talk about something which is away from both the speaker and the listener.


----------



## Wrighteous

I think that "aqui" and "aca" are basically the same, I agree, as witika posted.  Sometimes I got the impression that "aca" meant "right here", whereas "aqui" took on a broader meaning, like "here in this building...aqui en el edificio," something like that. 

I've been taught that "alli" denotes proximity to the listener, and "alla" refers to something far from both the speaker and the listener.


----------



## Outsider

Wrighteous said:
			
		

> Sometimes I got the impression that "aca" meant "right here", whereas "aqui" took on a broader meaning, like "here in this building...aqui en el edificio," something like that.


My impression is that it's the other way around: _aquí_ means "right here", _acá_ means "in the vicinity" of the speaker. Of course, the two words are often interchangeable...



			
				Wrighteous said:
			
		

> I've been taught that "alli" denotes proximity to the listener, and "alla" refers to something far from both the speaker and the listener.


I would say that the difference between _allí_ and _allá_ is very similar to the one between _aquí_ and _acá_. _Allí_ tends to be used to talk about something which is away from both the speaker and the listener, but within their immediate surroundings, typically something which is visible to them; _allá_, to talk about something which is further away, often out of their sight.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Aquí y acá son exactemente lo mismo.  Allí y allá también son lo mismo.  Es una cuestión de usanza.

Yo siempre digo "aquí" y "allá", excepto para decir "come here", que uso "ven acá", no "ven aquí".  Creo que lo que mas se usa en todo el mundo hispanohablante es "ven acá".

Saludos


----------



## rayb

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Aquí y acá son exactemente lo mismo. Allí y allá también son lo mismo. Es una cuestión de usanza.
> 
> Yo siempre digo "aquí" y "allá", excepto para decir "come here", que uso "ven acá", no "ven aquí". Creo que lo que mas se usa en todo el mundo hispanohablante es "ven acá".
> 
> Saludos


 
Según la usanza, y tal como lo confirma la RAE, "acá" y "allá" son en términos de proximidad exactamente lo mismo que "aquí" y "allí", respectivamente. No obstante, "acá" y "allá" no indican una localización específica sino que sólamente aproximada. Por lo mismo, se utilizan para comparar distancias. Tal es así, que corrientemente se utilizan construcciones como "más acá" o "más allá" , en las cuales no sería dable utilizar "más aquí" y "más allí". Otro tanto, ocurre con construcciones como "ven para acá" o "anda para allá".

De hecho tú mismo, y creo que tienes razón en la medida que tú interlocutor no conoce con la precisión tuya dónde debe ir, prefieres utilizar "ven acá" en lugar de "ven aquí".

Saludos


----------



## ayante

rayb said:


> Según la usanza, y tal como lo confirma la RAE, "acá" y "allá" son en términos de proximidad exactamente lo mismo que "aquí" y "allí", respectivamente. No obstante, "acá" y "allá" no indican una localización específica sino que sólamente aproximada. Por lo mismo, se utilizan para comparar distancias. Tal es así, que corrientemente se utilizan construcciones como "más acá" o "más allá" , en las cuales no sería dable utilizar "más aquí" y "más allí". Otro tanto, ocurre con construcciones como "ven para acá" o "anda para allá".
> 
> De hecho tú mismo, y creo que tienes razón en la medida que tú interlocutor no conoce con la precisión tuya dónde debe ir, prefieres utilizar "ven acá" en lugar de "ven aquí".
> 
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo, casi completamente, aunque es muy probable que haya algunas sutilezas regionales que la RAE no ha alcanzado a tocar.

Como dices tú, es notable que, aunque algunos de estos adverbios pueden utilizarse a veces indistintamente, como el trío "allí"-"ahí"-"allí" y el par "acá"-"allá"; sólo "acá" y "allá" pueden componer comparativos: "más allá" y "más acá". "Aquí", "allí" también se refieren a puntos del entorno no plenamente determinados, pero sí específicos. Tal vez el más impreciso es ahí.

*Ahora bien, ¿qué nos dicen de "acullá"?*


----------



## QUIJOTE

Si bien me acuerdo, *acullá*, significa mas alla de alla, asi me lo explicaron a mi. Nunca lo he oido decir a alguien solo lo he visto escrito.


----------



## paulol

From what I've noticed, "acá" y "allá" or much less common in Castilian Spanish than in LatAm Spanish, and vice versa with "aquí" and "allí".


----------



## anthodocheio

ayante said:


> Como dices tú, es notable que, aunque algunos de estos adverbios pueden utilizarse a veces indistintamente, como el trío "allí"-"ahí"-"allí" y el par "acá"-"allá"; sólo "acá" y "allá" pueden componer comparativos: "más allá" y "más acá". "Aquí", "allí" también se refieren a puntos del entorno no plenamente determinados, pero sí específicos. Tal vez el más impreciso es ahí.


 
Por lo que me han enseñado "ahí" es dinstinto de "allí" y se usa cuando algo es más cerca del interlocutor y no tan lejos como "allí".
Pero yo siempre tengo la pregunta: ¿Cuando alguien está *muy* lejos (habla por telefono) y se refiere a algo que es cerca del interlocutor puede decir "ahí"?


----------



## Outsider

Sí, puede. Lo que interesa es que la cosa esté cerca del interlocutor.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola,
This is what my dictionary says:

*Ahí*-adv. there; *de ahí que* so that, with the result that; *ahí llega *here he comes; *por ahí *that way; (allá) over there

*Allá-*adv. (lugar) there; (por ahí) over there; (tiempo) then; *allá abajo *down there; *más allá de *beyond; *¡Allá tú!* that's your problem!

*Allí*-adv. there; *allí mismo *right there; *por allí *over there; (por ese camino) that way

*Aquí-*adv. (lugar) here; (tiempo) now; *aquí arriba *up here; *aquí mismo *right here; *aquí yace *here lies; *de aquí a siete días *a week from now

*Acá-*adv. (lugar) here; *¿de cuándo acá? *since when?

*Venir-*vi to come; (llegar) to arrive; (ocurrir) to happen

When my amiga calls for her children to come here she says,"*¡Ven!*" and they come to her. 

I hope this helps.
Maria


----------



## espangalo

Hola,

Me parece que hay diferencias de distancias de los que hablan:

éste -- ése (está cerca de 2a persona) -- aquél (está lejos de los que hablan)
aquí -- allí(está cerca de 2a persona) -- allá (está lejos de los que hablan)

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Es eso.


----------



## InkamindS

Nunca es tarde para responder:

aquí = muy cerca (here)
ahí = un poco más lejos (right there, near the speaker)
allí = bastante más lejos (there, in the next room/down the street/in the distance)
allá = mucho más lejos (way over there, across the sea, used after ir/viajar/voler hacia - viajo hacia allá)
el más allá (way out there, the afterlife)

Slds,


----------



## wwv

It's not always observed, but there is a theoretical link between grammatical person (1st/speaker, 2nd/listener, 3rd/other), demonstratives (this, that, etc.) and locatives (here, there, etc.).

*Yo* estoy *aquí *en *este *espacio.
*Tú *estás *ahí *en *ese *espacio.
*Él *está *allí *en *aquel *espacio. 

The speaker is at the center, and the space around the speaker is divided into three areas: Here were I am, there where you are (or not too far away from me), and over there where he is (or far away from me).


----------



## ECDS

wwv said:


> It's not always observed, but there is a theoretical link between grammatical person (1st/speaker, 2nd/listener, 3rd/other), demonstratives (this, that, etc.) and locatives (here, there, etc.).
> 
> *Yo* estoy *aquí *en *este *espacio.
> *Tú *estás *ahí *en *ese *espacio.
> *Él *está *allí *en *aquel *espacio.
> 
> ...



Completely agree.

If I'm pointing(¿?) someone to find something that is away from me, if he is away too, i'll say "alli". When he gets so close he could touch the object, I'll say "¡ahí, ahí!.

Me parece que en América (o en algunas partes) se usa más "acá" y "allá", que "aquí" y "allí", lo contrario de lo que ocurre en España. Quitando determinadas expresiones como "vente para acá" "ponlo más allá" , solemos decir "aquí hace calor" "allí lo decimos así" "allí estaremos" "ven aquí"...


----------



## Rachel101

Outsider said:


> _aquí, acá_  "here" (near the speaker)
> _ahí, allí_  "there" (away from the speaker)
> 
> Is there a difference between the two? In the case of _aquí_ and _acá_, I don't think there is. In the case of _ahí_ and _allí_, the former is employed to talk about of something which is near the listener, and the latter to talk about something which is away from both the speaker and the listener.



Hello, I just stumbled on this site and discussion. It is interesting so I just registered. 

I'm confused about _ahí__. _Google and Bing translator states the meaning of that word as "Hence" (in English). So I don't understand what has been written above since "hence" means therefore, consequently, etc. It doesn't refer to there, or here, etc.

Is there another meaning for _ahí _that is not being picked up by bing and google and if so, what countries use this?

Thank you!

Rachel (Please respond in English as I'm a beginner student of Espanol)


----------



## SDLX Master

They are synonyms and if I were you, I would not bake my noodle trying to remember or figure out exact grammar definitions before using them (unless your main concern is grammar-based), so keep it simple.


----------



## wwv

Rachel101 said:


> Hello, I just stumbled on this site and discussion. It is interesting so I just registered.
> 
> I'm confused about _ahí__. _Google and Bing translator states the meaning of that word as "Hence" (in English). So I don't understand what has been written above since "hence" means therefore, consequently, etc. It doesn't refer to there, or here, etc.
> 
> Is there another meaning for _ahí _that is not being picked up by bing and google and if so, what countries use this?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Rachel (Please respond in English as I'm a beginner student of Espanol)




I don't understand the "hence" translation either.  It comes from a (mostly) archaic set of words that paralleled "here, there, where?"(in/at a place): "hither, thither, whither?"(to a place) / "hence, thence, whence?(from a place).  The idea of "hence = from here, from this place" could extend to "from that cause = for that reason = therefore"; but unless the Spanish phrase was "de ahí", I don't get it.  Perhaps a native Spanish speaker will have a better explanation.

I can imagine "así" translating as "hence (therefore)", but not ahí


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Since you said that, "De ahí" is a common expression used in Spanish that actually means "hence". I'll give you an expample.

"Ha estado de vacaciones en Galicia, de ahí que haya cogido unos kilitos".
"He's been on vacation in Galicia, hence he had gained some weight".

Hope it helps.


----------



## ACERTIXO

Bueno, bueno, cuando usamos la expresión:

Ahí= equivale a una conversación o una expresión de referencia.
Ejemplos:  
Fuímos por *ahí* a pasear. 
Sara se fué por *ahí* a buscarte.
Uno de éstos días, voy por *ahí *a buscarte. Etc.

Allí= equivale a una expresión imperativa, o de señalamiento, contundente, sin la menor duda, o de una forma hasta cierto punto acusativa.
Ejemplos:
Déjala *allí.*
*Allí* la ví.
Te digo que te quedes *allí *sentado.
*Allí *estas jodiendo la borrega. etc.
*Allí* estaba*.*
*Allí fué el pleito.*

*Aquí=* es algo imperativo o específico.
Ejemplo: 
No sé como le vas hacer pero te quiero *aquí *ahorita mismo.
*Aquí *la pones y *acá *la dejas cuando termines.
*Aquí* fué donde lo ví la última vez.
¿Si vinies para *acá*? ¿porque no pasas por *aquí*?

*Acá*= es para refererirse a un lugar vagamente, sin ser específico.
Ejemplo:
Luis dice -No seas *acá.*
Jorge responde. - *Acá *¿cómo?
Luis- Pués sí, eres bien *acá*, sacado de onda.
Jorge- Especificame ¿a que te refieres?
Luis- Que eres muy voluble.
Jorge- Bueno,desde mañana seré un poquito más *allá.*
Luis- ¿Ves lo que te digo? ¡Sacas de onda!
Jorge- ¡Chido! mañna seré entonces dos que tres.
Luis- Ándale ahora si ya dejaste de ser tan *acá.*

Se vienen para *acá* cuando se casen.
Nos venimos para *acá* porque allá estaba muy feo.
*Por acá* llegas y *aquí *te acomodamos.
¿Lo quieres por *aquí *o por *allá*?
Por *acullá.*
*Acá* te sientas y *allá* también.
Por *acá* vienen a echar relajo, pero *aquí *los controlamos.


----------



## franmadrid

paulol said:


> From what I've noticed, "acá" y "allá" are much less common in Castilian Spanish than in LatAm Spanish, and vice versa with "aquí" and "allí".


----------



## ACERTIXO

Otra explicación del porqué se deformó la palabra original *allí *y se sustituyo ahora por *ahí,* pudiera ser porque en español la consonante _*elle*_ es decir *"ll"* doble ele, suena algunas veces como la _*"y",*_ejemplo calla; por otro lado la _"*Y"*__*i* _griega, algunas veces suena como la *"ll"* elle o doble ele, Ejemplo: se cayó.

Si a eso le sumamos a una persona que no sabe distinguir su mano derecha de su izquierda, y le vale un pepino la ortografía, cuando pronuncia "allí", forja en su mente la idea de que lo que realmente está pronunciando es lo siguiente ayí, y concluye que si la *"y"* algunas veces suena como _*"i"*_ latina, no hay razón para darle el sonido de _*elle, o ye,*_ y de ahí se traga el _sonido eye_ y lo distorciona por algo más corto y que pronunciado no se siente tanto la diferencia entre ahí y allí, el sonido al pronunciarlos se hace más suave, fácil en la dicción, en contraste con el sonido de elle, donde tiene que abrir más la boca para pronunciar la _*"a"*_ de _*"allí"*_
contrario a cuando pronuncias _*"ahí"*_
Así evoluciona el lenguaje, por flojera y comodidad de quienes lo usan.

El idioma "Español" dejó de ser exclusivo de España, es una herramienta de miles de voces en todo el mundo, aunado a muchas acepciones que lo han enriquecido de otras lenguas, lo que sí he observado es que en algunos países tratan de conservarlo en forma venerable en todas sus formas, sin embargo en México tenemos la mala costumbre de desgarriatarlo, mutilarlo, inovarlo, etc. hasta hemos tenido la osadía de iniciar el spanglish, parkeate, marqueta, logeate, etc.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

InkamindS said:


> Nunca es tarde para responder:
> 
> aquí = muy cerca (here)
> ahí = un poco más lejos (right there, near the speaker)
> allí = bastante más lejos (there, in the next room/down the street/in the distance)
> allá = mucho más lejos (way over there, across the sea, used after ir/viajar/voler hacia - viajo hacia allá)
> el más allá (way out there, the afterlife)
> 
> Slds,


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## thesmithtopher

La verdad es que depende mucho del país en que estás.

En Argentina casi no se usa allí ni aquí.

Pero en Ecuador sí se usa aquí pero allí no es tan común como ahí.

En Ecuador acá significa un lugar más vago, más amplio, que aquí.  Entonces dicen "ven acá" porque no estás pidiendo que la otra person venga justamente donde estás tú, sino que venga a tu alrededor.

Si le preguntas a alguien "Hay una lavandería por acá?", es diferente a "Hay una lavandería por aquí".  En la segunda sólo buscas una que sea más cerca que en la primera.  También puedes preguntar "... por aquí cerca" que es aún más cerca.


----------



## theimperfecta

Hi:
En español no hay muchas diferencias de como o cuando usar una palabra. Algunas palabras se utilizan para distintos significados. 
ahí : Un poco lejos o muy lejos del hablante.
allí : Un poco lejos o muy lejos del hablante.
aquí: Cerca o al lado del hablante.
acá :Cerca o al lado del hablante.
allá: Un poco lejos o muy lejos del hablante.

Estas palabras indican la ubicación y distancia juntas [distance and location together ]. Lejana o cercana. Y en algunos casos puedes usar para lo mismo dos o más palabras . Ejemplo: 

A- Ven aquí O Ven acá 
¿Por qué? Porque ambas son 'Cerca o al lado del hablante'. 

B- Ahí esta el lapiz O Allí esta el lapiz O allá esta el lapiz
¿Por qué? Porque ambas son 'Un poco lejos o muy lejos del hablante'.

* Cuando tu hablas de una DISTANCIA CON CANTIDAD *menos o mas* .Tu tienes que usar ACÁ o ALLÁ. Por ejemplo: 

A- El esta más acá. [ Es una distancia. El joven esta más cerca.]
B- El esta menos allá [ Es una distancia. El joven esta menos en un lugar lejano] 

¿Por qué? Porque usas palabras MENOS O MÁS. Tienes que usar ALLÁ o ACÁ.


----------



## theimperfecta

Aquel, Ese , Aquella, Esa, Aquellos, Esos, Aquellas,Esas. 

Cuando hablas de una cosa, persona o animal que esta a una distancia [ cerca o lejos] , tu usas las palabras :

A- AQUEL o ESE :Solo se usan para hombre y objeto o animal que use articulo definido [definite article]  'El'.
Ejemplo: 

Hombre: 
El hombre esta ahí. 
Aquel hombre esta ahí. 
Ese hombre esta ahí.

Objeto o animal con articulo definido [definite article] 'El':
El gato esta ahí.
Aquel gato esta ahí.
Ese gato esta ahí.

*Su PLURAL es : 
AQUELLOS o ESOS: Solo se utilizan para hombre y objeto o animal con articulo definido [definite article] 'LOS'.  
Ejemplo: 

Los hombres estan ahí. - Los gatos estan ahí.
Aquellos hombres estan ahí.- Aquellos gatos estan ahí.
Esos hombres estan ahí. - Esos gatos estan ahí. 

B- AQUELLA o ESA:Solo se usan para mujer y objeto o animal que use articulo definido [definite article] 'LA'. 
ejemplo:

Mujer: 
La mujer esta ahí. 
Aquella mujer esta ahí. 
Esa mujer esta ahí.

Objeto o animal con articulo definido [definite article] 'LA':
La casa esta ahí.
Aquella casa esta ahí.
Esa casa esta ahí.

*Su PLURAL es : 
AQUELLAS o ESAS: Solo se utilizan para mujer y objeto o animal con articulo definido [definite article] 'LAS'.  
Ejemplo: 

Las mujeres estan ahí. - Las casas estan ahí.
Aquellas mujeres estan ahí.- Aquellas casas estan ahí.
Esas mujeres estan ahí. - Esas casas estan ahí. 

Take care.

pd: Espero no tenga algun error.


----------



## hmea1

Is there a difference with respect as to how *aquí *and *acá *are used by native speakers?  I know that both words mean the same thing.  Moreover, does it matter which one a speaker uses or is it totally optional?

I have the same question with respect to *allí *and *ahí*.  That is to say, how are these two words different in their usage?  Does it matter which one a speaker uses or is it totally optional?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## a_leX

hmea1 said:


> Is there a difference with respect as to how *aquí *and *acá *are used by native speakers?  I know that both words mean the same thing.  Moreover, does it matter which one a speaker uses or is it totally optional?
> 
> I have the same question with respect to *allí *and *ahí*.  That is to say, how are these two words different in their usage?  Does it matter which one a speaker uses or is it totally optional?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Is totally optional.


----------



## Anemoah

Aquí y acá are the same. Aquí is more usual than acá.
Allí and ahí aren´t totally the same. If something is ahí, it´s closer than something that is allí.


----------



## blasita

Yes, I agree that _acá_ is not so used as _aquí_, but I think this is just in Spain.

Anyway, hmea1 you should have a look at other threads (similar/the same!), e.g. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=38108

Saludos.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Acá se usa acá más a menudo que aquí y se usa acá más a menudo que allá

Es decir: 
Acá en Argentina se usa "acá" más a menudo que "aquí" y se usa "acá" más a menudo que allá en España.


----------



## capitas

Aquí/acá/este  Cerca de la 1ª persona.
Ahí/--/Ese       Cerca de la 2ª persona
Allí/Allá/aquel   Lejos de la 1ª y 2ª persona.


----------



## Istriano

_Aquí _is preferred in Spain, _acá _is preferred in Latin America.
(In Portuguese it's the other way around: _aqui _preferred in Brazil, _cá _preferred in Portugal).


----------



## kreiner

En ciertas regiones de España, _acá _se usa sobre todo para indicar una dirección de movimiento, en un registro algo menos formal que _aquí_, mientras que sería menos frecuente (pero en absoluto inusual) para referirse a una posición fija: "-Ven acá. -No, prefiero quedarme aquí".


----------



## Istriano

Entonces es como en portugués brasileño (_Vem cá. -Não, prefiro ficar aqui_). 
Shakira es colombiana pero ha cantado: _Estoy aquí _y no _Estoy acá._


----------



## AusiBol

Wrighteous said:


> I think that "aqui" and "aca" are basically the same, I agree, as witika posted. Sometimes I got the impression that "aca" meant "right here", whereas "aqui" took on a broader meaning, like "here in this building...aqui en el edificio," something like that.
> 
> I've been taught that "alli" denotes proximity to the listener, and "alla" refers to something far from both the speaker and the listener.


----------



## AusiBol

new at this. I much appreciate this tread. Getting ready for my next trip.
I think, aqui is here, more exact, aca here, moore broadly 
may be same with Alli and Alla. 'mas alla.' This was what my Bolivian taxi driver seem to indicate.


----------



## duvija

Me fascina que haya tanta teoría y tanta regla para cuando usar una u otra palabra. 
Yo uso cualquiera. Simplemente cualquiera. 'Ponelo más aquí', 'correlo más allí', acá o allá, todas valen.
Creo que los nativos tenemos poca precisión en las distancias de esos adverbios. Al tener que enseñar, a veces inventamos reglas que nadie sigue (salvo los no-nativos).  Por supuesto, mucha gente (nativa) está segura que usa exactamente la del diccionario, pero no, en realidad, no... Somos fenómenos para hacernos creer que hablamos 'bien'.


----------



## MonikaUSA

Wrighteous said:


> No estoy seguro de la diferencia entre "ahí" y "allí" ni "aquí" y "aca".  Puede ayudarme alguien para aclararlo?


This is the way I think of, and hear, the two pairs: acá/aquí = here/right here; ahí/allí = there/right there. Good luck!


----------



## AusiBol

*Gracias a Duvija*
*Esto significa que me comprenderán cuando utilizo bien, ambos. *
*Esto pongo en español con ayuda de la traducción automática*
* Esta es mi primera vez usando un Blog. No sabía si estaba usando correctamente, pero se complace en obtener una respuesta muchas gracias. AusiBol [significa Australiano con interés  in Bolivia]*


----------



## capitas

wwv said:


> It's not always observed, but there is a theoretical link between grammatical person (1st/speaker, 2nd/listener, 3rd/other), demonstratives (this, that, etc.) and locatives (here, there, etc.).
> 
> *Yo* estoy *aquí *en *este *espacio.AQUÍ=ACÀ, except MÁS ACÁ
> *Tú *estás *ahí *en *ese *espacio.
> *Él *está *allí *en *aquel *espacio. ALLÍ=ALLÁ except MÁS ALLÁ.
> 
> The speaker is at the center, and the space around the speaker is divided into three areas: Here were I am, there where you are (or not too far away from me), and over there where he is (or far away from me).


 I agree, and I think is the best way to explain to a foreign speaker with only here/there and this/that.


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> Somos fenómenos para hacernos creer que hablamos 'bien'.


No sé por qué dices eso.
I am quite sure that I DON'T SPEAK PROPERLY, neither i English nor in Spanish.
Have a Happy new year.


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> No sé por qué dices eso.
> I am quite sure that I DON'T SPEAK PROPERLY, neither i English nor in Spanish.
> Have a Happy new year.


 
We all try to speak properly (with not much luck at this) but we can't control everything. Just in case, studies in psycholinguistics prove that 'pensar antes de hablar' is basically impossible. We speak with no time to think word by word. They come out too fast.

We write better than we speak. That's normal. We have a little bit more time, (but texting is telling something else...)


----------



## AusiBol

capitas said:


> No sé por qué dices eso.
> I am quite sure that I DON'T SPEAK PROPERLY, neither i English nor in Spanish.
> Have a Happy new year.


 
Tan, Demasiado bastante.
 
Hi, Capitas,You seem nice person  
*Pareces persona agradable*
AusiBol I’m not to bad, just a bit old.
*No estoy a malo, sólo un poco viejo [72] [Web]*
*Or; no tan malo, no demasiado [?me]*
You sound nice person.
You sound a nice person.
You seem a nice person.
*Sonido a persona agradable. [web]*
*Sonido a una persona agradable. [web]*
*Pareces una persona agradable. [web]*
I am studying Spanish. My Spanish is very limited
*Estoy estudiando a español. Mi español es muy limitada. [web]*
So I use the Internet translation service
*Por lo tanto utilizar el servicio de traducción de Internet*
I am new to using this ‘blog’
I think it may help me in my study of Spanish.
*Yo soy nuevo en utilizando este 'blog' ?*
*creo que me pueda ayudar en mi estudio del español.*
*Hasta luego.*


----------



## florentinaariza

Wrighteous said:


> I've been taught that "alli" denotes proximity to the listener, and "alla" refers to something far from both the speaker and the listener.





InkamindS said:


> aquí = muy cerca (here)
> ahí = un poco más lejos (right there, near the speaker)
> allí = bastante más lejos (there, in the next room/down the street/in the distance)
> allá = mucho más lejos (way over there, across the sea, used after ir/viajar/voler hacia - viajo hacia allá)
> el más allá (way out there, the afterlife)



I felt like the "allí" of Wrighteous was the "ahí" of InkamindS. and like Wright's "allá" was Inka's "allí" 



ACERTIXO said:


> Bueno, bueno, cuando usamos la expresión:
> 
> Ahí= equivale a una conversación o una expresión de referencia.
> Ejemplos:
> Fuímos por *ahí* a pasear.
> Sara se fué por *ahí* a buscarte.
> Uno de éstos días, voy por *ahí *a buscarte. Etc.
> 
> Allí= equivale a una expresión imperativa, o de señalamiento, contundente, sin la menor duda, o de una forma hasta cierto punto acusativa.
> Ejemplos:
> Déjala *allí.*
> *Allí* la ví.
> Te digo que te quedes *allí *sentado.
> *Allí *estas jodiendo la borrega. etc.
> *Allí* estaba*.*
> *Allí fué el pleito.*



I don't understand anything about Acertixo´s explanation, but it seems that it's the best of all, because in any other way I would not understand why in the following frase it's "ahí" and not "allí".

Both persons are in the same building in the same room and thay're close to each other, while one of them is speaking about what's outside:

*Ahí afuera hace un frío que pela.
*



​


----------



## duvija

florentinaariza said:


> Both persons are in the same building in the same room and thay're close to each other, while one of them is speaking about what's outside:
> 
> *Ahí afuera hace un frío que pela.*​


 

You're right. In that example, it can be either. Of course you need grammatical rules, but when you have 3 choices for distances, as in Spanish, there is no measure that's really fixed. 
In your example, the only one that cannot be used is 'aquí'.


----------



## capitas

Welcome to the forum. Don't try to learn every thing at a time.


AusiBol said:


> Tan, Demasiado bastante.
> 
> Hi, Capitas,You seem nice person
> *Pareces una persona agradable*
> AusiBol I’m not to bad, just a bit old.
> *No estoy soy a malo, sólo un poco viejo [72] [Web]*
> *Or; no tan malo, no demasiado malo [?me]*
> You sound nice person.
> You sound a nice person.
> You seem a nice person.
> *Sonido a persona agradable. [web]*
> *Sonido a una persona agradable. [web]*
> *Pareces una persona agradable. [web] When refferring to a person, we do not use "sonar", although we are thinking of it*
> I am studying Spanish. My Spanish is very limited
> *Estoy estudiando a español. Mi español es muy limitado. [web]*
> So I use the Internet translation service
> *Por lo tanto utilizar el servicio de traducción de Internet*
> *Así que uso el servicio de traducción de Internet.*
> I am new to using this ‘blog’
> I think it may help me in my study of Spanish.
> *Yo soy nuevo en utilizando este 'blog' ?*
> *creo que me puedae ayudar en mi estudio del español.*
> *Hasta luego.*


This forum will help you, but try not to use the Internet translating service. Try yourself, mistake, and learn by yourself.
welcome again.


----------



## florentinaariza

duvija said:


> You're right. In that example, it can be either. Of course you need grammatical rules, but when you have 3 choices for distances, as in Spanish, there is no measure that's really fixed.
> In your example, the only one that cannot be used is 'aquí'.



Thank you soo(!) much. It felt so disappointing to have read all the thread and then not to understand anything, while everybody seems to be so unanimous


----------



## duvija

florentinaariza said:


> Thank you soo(!) much. It felt so disappointing to have read all the thread and then not to understand anything, while everybody seems to be so unanimous


 

I'm glad to help you relax about all this. You'll learn, slowly but surely. Don't believe in the rules 100% of the times. It would be nice if they worked, but ... you'll learn when to apply them and when not to.


----------



## CristianPoow

In Argentina, we use _"acá"_ and _"allá (distance) / ahí (proximity)"_.
In Spain and most of the Latinamerican regions, they use _"aquí"_ and _"allí"_.

*Exception*: in Argentina, saying _"aquí"_ and _"allí"_ is more formal and literary, it would indicate the speaker is such "more cultivated".

There is another description:

_"Aquí/Allí"_ are static.
_"Acá/Allá"_ are dynamic.

All depends on the context. You might check the RAE Dictionary for more explanations.


----------



## k-in-sc

So what would you say the difference was between "Voy para allá" and "Voy para ahí"?


----------



## CristianPoow

k-in-sc said:


> So what would you say the difference was between "Voy para allá" and "Voy para ahí"?



The difference is too thin, really.

But, let's see a few examples:

*1. (Telephone)*
_- Jack, come here please. Need your help!
- Got it, going there._

_- Jack, ven aquí, necesito tu ayuda!
- Ok, voy (para) allá/allí. _(or _"Allí voy"_)

*2. (Shopping)*
_- Hey, where are you going?
- I'm going there, to Mc Donald's.

- Hey, a dónde vas?
- Voy (para) ahí, a Mc Donald's._

It may be all about "distances". I recommend _"Allá/Allí"_ in this case, and _"Ahí"_ to indicate where objects are, for example, not indicating a location you're about to go.

I'd say _"Voy para allá" _is 99% used instead of _"Voy (para) ahí"_.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, thanks for trying!
- Got it, going there.
*OK, I'm coming*
- I'm going there, to McDonald's.


----------



## CristianPoow

k-in-sc said:


> OK, thanks for trying!
> - Got it, going there.
> *OK, I'm coming*
> - I'm going there, to McDonald's.



It was a literal translation - But you see, the contexts either for spanish or english are different.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks again.
I don't think translating *S*panish to* E*nglish literally is very helpful, though. But I know several Spanish speakers who seem to find it hilarious.


----------



## CristianPoow

k-in-sc said:


> Thanks again.
> I don't think translating *S*panish to* E*nglish literally is very helpful, though. But I know several Spanish speakers who seem to find it hilarious.



Talking about _"Voy"_

_"Going there" = "Ir/Yendo allí" _(Spanish)_
"I'm coming" = "Je vais/viens" _(French)

_"To come"_ for us is _"Venir (aquí)"_ and _"To go" _is _"Ir (allí)"_.
You have a similarity with the French language where _"Coming(ENG)/Venir(FR)"_ means both translations for spanish: _"I'm coming to France" = "Je viens en France"_; they usually don't use _"je VAIS à la France"_.

Therefore, _"to come/coming"_ is _"ir/venir"_ into spanish (depending on several contexts).

* The infinitive of _"Venir" _in spanish is also _"Venir" _in French.

Do you get the difference?

Hope it helps you a tiny bit more.


----------



## Istriano

CristianPoow said:


> The difference is too thin, really.
> 
> But, let's see a few examples:
> 
> *1. (Telephone)*
> _- Jack, come here please. Need your help!
> - Got it, going there._
> 
> _- Jack, ven aquí, necesito tu ayuda!
> - Ok, voy (para) allá/allí. _(or _"Allí voy"_)
> 
> *2. (Shopping)*
> _- Hey, where are you going?
> - I'm going there, to Mc Donald's.
> 
> - Hey, a dónde vas?
> - Voy (para) ahí, a Mc Donald's._
> 
> It may be all about "distances". I recommend _"Allá/Allí"_ in this case, and _"Ahí"_ to indicate where objects are, for example, not indicating a location you're about to go.
> 
> I'd say _"Voy para allá" _is 99% used instead of _"Voy (para) ahí"_.



I thought _ahí _is used with the speaker over the phone.


----------



## Magnalp

Y usted tiene la razón.



> De esta forma, el adverbio _ahí_ procedería del sintagma latino _ad-hic_ y _allí_ tendría su origen en la unión _ad-illic._ Ahora bien, si se investiga el sentido de _hic_ y de _illic,_ será fácil percatarse de que no significaban en latín exactamente lo mismo. _Hic_ hacía referencia a un lugar (o tiempo) relativamente _cercano_ tanto al hablante cuanto al interlocutor; con _illic,_ por lo contrario, se señalaba una situación de alguna manera más remota para ambos.
> Este  sentido etimológico queda reflejado en muchas de las  definiciones que  se pueden leer en los diccionarios. Baste como  ejemplo, sólo la que  aparece en el diccionario de María Moliner, para  quien el adverbio *ahí  ‘designa un lugar próximo a la vez a quien  habla y a la persona a quien  se habla, o el lugar en que está esta  última, expresando tanto  situación como dirección’.* Por lo contrario,  en la entrada *allí* se lee: *‘designa un lugar alejado igualmente del que habla y de la persona a quien se habla’.*
> Si nos atenemos a estas definiciones (y a la etimología), se verá que no podemos usar siempre indistintamente _ahí_ y _allí._ Si se está escribiendo a una persona que vive en Madrid, podemos decir “me gustaría estar _ahí”_ porque, en tal caso, _ahí_ designa el lugar en que está el interlocutor. En ese contexto no parece convenir el empleo de _allí_   porque, aunque el lugar está alejado del que escribe, no lo está de la   persona a quien se escribe. Si se conversa directamente con alguien   puede señalarse un lugar cercano con un _ahí_ y algo más remoto con un _allí._
> 
> _________________________________[_Minucias del lenguaje_, José G. Moreno de Alba; ahí/allí]


—_Mario, ven a aquí/acá _[_donde yo estoy_]_, necesito tu ayuda!_
—_Voy para allá _[_yo estoy lejos de ese lugar_]_, quédate ahí _[_tú estás exactamente ahí_]_._


----------



## CristianPoow

Istriano said:


> I thought _ahí _is used with the speaker over the phone.



Is the same, def. Some countries adapt a word and others, another one.

Mostly:

Argentina, Uruguay: _"Ahí"_
The rest: _"Allí"_


----------



## NIESTRADJO

Hola,

En Nicaragua es asi:

En el uso de acá, aquí :
-Carlos dónde estás?
Estoy aquí en mi casa! (confirmando un lugar especifico)

-Carlos dónde estás?
Estoy acá en la Capital! (no especificando la ubicación)

En el uso de ahí, allí es opcional.


----------



## CristianPoow

Inconscientemente, tenemos esa sensación de lejanía y cercanía que ofrecen las palabras _"Aquí"_ y _"Acá"_ - _"Allí"_ y _"Ahí"_.

En Argentina, para TODO se utiliza _"Acá"_ y _"Ahí"_ o _"Allá"_. Como expliqué anteriormente, la utilización de _"Aquí"_ y _"Allí"_ denota un grado de formalidad (y/o cultura) más elevado, aplicable a cierto tipo de textos, programas de televisión, radio; así como también la persona puede elegir utilizar estas alternativas neutrales en su grupo de trabajo o estrato social.

Yo intento neutralizarme en la red y al escribir textos importantes, y utilizar _"Aquí"_ en vez de _"Acá"_, por una cuestión de ser respetuoso y ofrecer el mejor lenguaje posible al hispanoparlante, pues Argentina y Uruguay somos dos países que ya con el _"voseo"_, hacemos notar que manejamos una dialéctica completamente diferente (aquí diríamos _"distinta"_ sin dudarlo) a la del resto de los países.

Todo está en el tipo de enseñanza del español que se aplica a los angloparlantes, y está en ellos buscar la respuesta a sus dudas, del mismo modo que lo hacemos nosotros para delimitar diferencias entre el inglés americano y el inglés británico (en este caso, Argentina sería como el "inglés americano", que ha de modificar y con gran frecuencia deformar el idioma original con el paso del tiempo).


----------

